# 2009 Trek 2.1 + 28mm



## vlad2010 (Jun 3, 2010)

Will it fit? Looking to upgrade for a comfier ride for a training bike. I think it should, just want to confirm before ordering.


----------



## Vitamin G (Aug 3, 2007)

Check with your LBS. I am skeptical that those will fit. I think 25's are the largest, but each tire brand is measured differently.


----------

